# Critique this enclosure.



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]g2ca2ZYusXU[/YOUTUBE]

Actually, somebody tagged me saying that this would be the girl of my dreams. Okay, A) reverse sexism much? and B) I adore gals who like spiders and snakes, but not the ones that would mishandle them in such a manner.

G. pulchra?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 12, 2015)

I am sooooo tired of this video lol. She is so stupid. I hope she got some hair all up in there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 12, 2015)

I would have thought it was cute with a tiny kitten. 
Ts, not much.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 12, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I am sooooo tired of this video lol. She is so stupid. I hope she got some hair all up in there!


It's been making the rounds long? Huh. I usually get these sorts of things brought to my attention while they are still fresh.  These sorts of videos, I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mello (Mar 12, 2015)

Weird, I was tagged in that crap too with my friend saying she could see me doing something creepy like that, just today.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 12, 2015)

This video has been deleted in a FB group I admin *at least* 30 times today. It has gotten old real quick lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Actually, somebody tagged me saying that this would be the girl of my dreams.


Time for another cold shower, son.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 12, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Actually, somebody tagged me saying that this would be the girl of my dreams. Okay, A) reverse sexism much? and B) I adore gals who like spiders and snakes, but not the ones that would mishandle them in such a manner.
> 
> G. pulchra?


I'd give it a high B-- perhaps a C... 

---------- Post added 03-12-2015 at 11:42 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> Time for another cold shower, son.


Aw c'mon Poec. I totally changed my mind about OBTs. 

I'm gonna get one so I can make a remake of this video. I'll label it 'The BAMF version'. Then all the boys will think I'm really cool and brave, and my masculinity will be 100% assured!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 13, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Time for another cold shower, son.


Okay, this time I don't get it. I was kind of critical of the video.

 Actually, I was a LOT critical of it when I was tagged, stating that it most assuredly not the girl of my dreams due to that sort of behaviour and went on to explain that tarantulas are not toys, and explaining about urticating hairs. Figured that would be preaching to the choir here, though.



			
				miss moxie said:
			
		

> I'd give it a high B-- perhaps a C...


Snerk! Good one!

Wait. Am I not supposed to respond to your posts in a thread anymore?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## horanjp (Mar 13, 2015)

Personally, I love it. Responsibility aside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Youtube chick showing off her cleavage for views is annoying enough. This business of stuffing a hapless Tarantula in there makes me want to reach through the screen and ram her head on the table a few times. +1 on hoping she got hair all up in her bongos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## horanjp (Mar 13, 2015)

*pop*




that's the best part


----------



## eminart (Mar 13, 2015)

Too small. Probably too humid in summer months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day (Mar 13, 2015)

Lets hope she doesn't have implants when the spider eventually bite her.


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 13, 2015)

LythSalicaria said:


> Another Youtube chick showing off her cleavage for views is annoying enough. This business of stuffing a hapless Tarantula in there makes me want to reach through the screen and ram her head on the table a few times. +1 on hoping she got hair all up in her bongos.


Hahaha I love your rage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 13, 2015)

I prefer larger enclosures myself.:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Mar 14, 2015)

I woulda put the chomp on nipples if I were that poor little guy... Believe me, I loooove the ladies, but this girls boobs aren't anything to write home about to begin with, and adding animal abuse to the concoction makes her revolting to me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

